# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoek borstkanker voor afstuderen

## Jitske90

Hallo allemaal,

Mijn naam is Jitske Volkert, masterstudent Communicatie- en Informatiewetenschappen aan de Radboud Universiteit Nijmegen. In het kader van mijn afstudeerscriptie onderzoek ik ervaringen van (ex)borstkankerpatiënten tijdens en na verschillende behandelingen.

Ik ben daarom op zoek naar (ex)borstkankerpatiënten die mee willen werken aan dit onderzoek door een online vragenlijst in te vullen. Het onderzoek duurt ongeveer dertig minuten en omvat enkele tests alsmede vragen over de behandeling van borstkanker. Alle gegevens zullen anoniem verwerkt worden en voor eventuele vragen wordt mijn e-mailadres vermeld aan het einde van de vragenlijst. De link naar de vragenlijst staat hieronder:

http://www.thesistools.com/vragenlijstjv2013

Met de resultaten van dit onderzoek hoop ik een bijdrage te kunnen leveren aan de verbetering van de behandeling van borstkankerpatiënten.

Ik heb zoveel mogelijk deelnemers nodig aan dit onderzoek. U zou me ontzettend helpen door deze link te delen met vrienden en bekenden. Alvast heel erg bedankt!

Jitske Volkert
Masterstudent Communicatie- en informatiewetenschappen
Radboud Universiteit Nijmegen

Prof. Dr. H.H.J. Das
Hoogleraar afdeling Communicatie- en informatiewetenschappen
Radboud Universiteit Nijmegen 

Wendy Jacobs, MSc
PhD student
Radboud Universiteit Nijmegen

----------


## Jitske90

Hallo allemaal,
Hierbij de beloofde resultaten van mijn onderzoek:

Samenvatting
Borstkanker is na huidkanker de meest voorkomende vorm van kanker in Nederland (www.cijfersoverkanker.nl). De meeste borstkankerpatiënten worden behandeld met chemotherapie. Door chemotherapie kunnen verschillende bijwerkingen optreden, waaronder cognitieve problemen zoals geheugenverlies en concentratieproblemen (o.a. Ahles et al., 2002; Van Dam et al., 1998). Naast verschillende biologische verklaringen, zijn er ook psychologische factoren die hierbij een kunnen rol spelen. In het huidige onderzoek werd getest in welke mate het frame waarin de boodschap gebracht werd – positief of negatief – een rol speelt bij het veroorzaken van cognitieve problemen. De resultaten van dit onderzoek kunnen bijdragen aan een verbetering in de communicatie tussen borstkankerpatiënten en hun arts en zouden patiëntinformatie kunnen verbeteren.
Er werd een online experiment uitgevoerd met een unifactorieel tussenproefpersoon design met drie niveaus: primeconditie, interventieconditie en controleconditie. Een mogelijk modererende invloed werd verwacht van wel of geen ervaring met chemotherapie, verwachtingen, stigma bewustzijn, stereotype endorsement, en de informatiebehoefte van de patiënten. 
Uit de resultaten bleek dat een aantal hypotheses bevestigd kon worden: zo bleken verwachtingen, behoefte aan informatie, stigma bewustzijn en stereotype endorsement een rol te spelen bij het voorkomen van cognitieve klachten en problemen. Tegen de verwachtingen in bleken proefpersonen die aan de prime- of interventieconditie werden blootgesteld soms beter te presteren op cognitieve tests en minder cognitieve klachten te rapporteren dan proefpersonen in de controleconditie. Verder bleken er geen interactie-effecten te bestaan tussen de verschillende condities en de ingebrachte moderatoren. 
Concluderend kan gezegd worden dat het lezen van de prime- of interventieconditie weinig invloed had op de afhankelijke variabelen. Het lijkt erop dat verschillende factoren invloed hebben op de mate waarin cognitieve klachten en problemen voorkomen. Meer onderzoek nodig is om hier een beter inzicht in te verkrijgen. 

Ben je geïnteresseerd in het volledige onderzoeksverslag? Stuur dan even een e-mail naar [email protected], dan stuur ik u het volledige bestand toe.
Iedereen nogmaals bedankt voor de medewerking!
Groet,
Jitske Volkert

----------

